# Adjusting the temp on my heater?



## azrael (Dec 18, 2011)

I just bought a Top Fin Submersible Aquarium Heater, its the 25w for my 5 gal tank. Its in the tank, plugged in but the instructions don't say how to work it. It has a nob at the top and when we turn it all the way one way a light comes on and vice versa. The light goes off after a while (the instructions say the light is suppose to go off when at your chosen temp) but the water isn't near where it would be if it was at the highest temp (92F). Obviously I don't want it that high, but I would like to be able to get the water warmer for Tayln. Does anyone know how to work this heater?

Thanks!:-?


----------



## azrael (Dec 18, 2011)

I suppose I don't need to know how to work this in a rush. Talyn was found dead this morning. We will be getting a new fish at some point. Once I'm not upset anymore. I would appreciate any help I could get on this matter. thanks.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear about your little guy. We get attached to our fishy friends. They can't be kissed; they can't be petted, but they are certainly missed. 

I might be able to help you with your heater, too. But first you need to have a thermometer. Having a heater without one is dangerous. I like the floating thermometers; they are more accurate than the tape-type ones. 

Adjusting the temp on a tank is not something that should be done hastily. You are supposed to acclimate the thermometer by placing it in the tank for about 30 minutes while off. Plug it in and see if the light turns on. If a little light is on, it is heating the water. You will need to keep a close eye on the temp at this time. If you see it get too high, turn the knob slowly until the light goes out. If the light goes out and stays out for a while and the temp is too low, turn the slowly turn the knob again until the light comes back on. Repeat this until you have reached the desired temp.


----------

